# Freezer organization tip!



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Ours has always been a mess. I would lose stuff in there and when I found it, freezer burn had happened. 

Last Winter, DH defrosted the freezer and took an inventory. I put it on the computer! Now, when something is added, it gets dated and entered on the computer. When something is removed, it gets deleted!

We keep a dry marker board on the refrigerator to write what has been removed so I don't forget to delete it.

What I love about this is that I don't forget what is in there and it doesn't get lost!


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I gave up trying to keep up with what was in my chest freezer and bought an upright. It might not be well organized either but at least I can see what is in it and won't lose food in the bottom.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

We were getting tired of the mess also. We labeled each compartment. Grains, breads, processed meats(bacon, ham, lunch meat, hot dogs ect..) Chicken, Beef, pork, frozen veggies. Helps out a ton having a place for everything.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

There was a cool way to keep track of your freezer in one of the Tightwad Gazettes. The author, Amy, listed all of the items she would normally have in the freezer~~probably in ABC order. Then she would mark with some sort of symbol to represent each package. When one was pulled out of the freezer, she would mark off one of the symbols. She geared this system (especially for veg/fruits) for the growing season, so that the rotation was timely. This system allowed her to see right away that the zucchini needed to be used up, or that she was running low on '_____'. I used this for quite a while very successfully. It was easy to add to the list if a sale allowed for more of a particular item.


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm going to try to get my smallish chest freezer organized, too. I thought about using either laundry baskets or boxes to store like foods. That way I can pull out the basket/box and see what's in it without having to dig around.


----------

